# Last Chance Archery EZ Green Bow Press for finger bows



## Paul68 (Jul 20, 2012)

Good day, everyone. I've been 'borrowing' the Last Chance bow press at the local club, but have wanted to get my own for sometime now. I'm looking at the Last Chance EZ Green right now, which states it will handle bows up to 52" and the Last Chance have a great rep for quality. 

Are there some experienced users out there who can vouch for this press, or recommend something else? 

Thanks for any feedback, 

Paul


----------



## spedelbrock (Jun 18, 2013)

It should here's mine opened up but not all the way. Not sure if i go to far if it will come apart or what lol


----------



## JMLOWE (Apr 19, 2011)

I have one also and have pressed bows up to 45" ATA with no problem.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

I use one, I can completely relax a 45" ATA to take it all apart for limb changes, cams etc... works easy peasy. My next one will be the power deluxe....


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

I also have the LCA bow vice and draw board for the press. The draw board was the best investment I have made, the bow is vertical, not horizontal like most and slides easily in and out of the press, you can use the press with it installed or remove it.


----------



## JMLOWE (Apr 19, 2011)

rsarns said:


> I also have the LCA bow vice and draw board for the press. The draw board was the best investment I have made, the bow is vertical, not horizontal like most and slides easily in and out of the press, you can use the press with it installed or remove it.


I have the draw board as well and agree, great investment.

Which vise to you have and are you pleased with it? My old Apple vise is about wore out and looking at replacement options.

Good to know about completely taking down a 45, I have only completely relaxed my 40" VPs.


----------



## Paul68 (Jul 20, 2012)

rsarns said:


> I also have the LCA bow vice and draw board for the press. The draw board was the best investment I have made, the bow is vertical, not horizontal like most and slides easily in and out of the press, you can use the press with it installed or remove it.


Funny you would mention that. I wasn't aware of the draw board until I was hunting around for the press, and came across one. I immediately thought, better get the draw board next, if I get the press. That thing looks awesome. 

Apologies for the rookie question (I'll buy beer), but can you integrate a bow scale into that draw board, or the space is just too tight?


----------



## Paul68 (Jul 20, 2012)

JMLOWE said:


> I have one also and have pressed bows up to 45" ATA with no problem.


Thanks. I think I'll be joining the club soon. I know you guys do a lot of custom work on your bows, and if you are trusting the LC, that's a great endorsement of their product.


----------



## Paul68 (Jul 20, 2012)

spedelbrock said:


> It should here's mine opened up but not all the way. Not sure if i go to far if it will come apart or what lol


Great pictures, thanks. I have an '03 Protec LX Pro that comes out just short of 48". Although that one will always stay in one piece, I have another with the 4000 limbs and an Aspen I'd like to break all the way down for custom painting, and would also like to try swapping out some cams at some point. The LC seems to be the right press for the job. Appreciate the help.


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

I have a Bow Time Machine, which pressed my 48" Provantage with room to spare. I love how it holds the bow vertically, as opposed to horizontally. It can be used as a draw board too.


----------



## Paul68 (Jul 20, 2012)

biblethumpncop said:


> I have a Bow Time Machine, which pressed my 48" Provantage with room to spare. I love how it holds the bow vertically, as opposed to horizontally. It can be used as a draw board too.


Wow. First heard on the Bow Time Machine. Have you been able (or tried) to break the Provantage all the way down?


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

Paul68 said:


> Wow. First heard on the Bow Time Machine. Have you been able (or tried) to break the Provantage all the way down?


Yes, I've taken the bows all the way down several times. No length issues!


----------



## JMLOWE (Apr 19, 2011)

Paul68 said:


> Funny you would mention that. I wasn't aware of the draw board until I was hunting around for the press, and came across one. I immediately thought, better get the draw board next, if I get the press. That thing looks awesome.
> 
> Apologies for the rookie question (I'll buy beer), but can you integrate a bow scale into that draw board, or the space is just too tight?


I bought a small digital scale from LCA to use with the draw board while in Vegas for $20, work like a charm.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Yes I use a bow scale with it no issues, just a good digital that keeps the max weight during the draw cycle....


----------



## spedelbrock (Jun 18, 2013)

Bow scale.....


----------



## Paul68 (Jul 20, 2012)

spedelbrock said:


> Bow scale.....


Nice! Maybe I should just bring my bows over to your place? What are your bench fees?! Ha! 

Great looking set up. That's what I'm aiming for right now. Appreciate the pictures.


----------

